# Auswahl Stromrichter



## edi (31 März 2008)

Hallo,

muss für einen Gleichstrommotor( 98 kw) einen neuen Stromrichter besorgen.
Schwanke zwischen ABB DCS und Siemens DC Master 6RA70.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Stromrichtern ?


----------



## edison (31 März 2008)

nur mit dem 6RA70


----------



## Falcon4 (2 April 2008)

Hallo 
in der letzten Firma haben wir einen Uralt ABB-Stromrichter gegen einen neuen ABB DCS tauschen lassen. Die Auslegung hat ein Vertragspartner von ABB gemacht und auch eingebaut. Das Gerät läuft seit ca. 1-1,5 Jahre problemfrei. Da ich da jetzt a´ber nicht mehr bin kann ich Dir nicht mehr genau sagen welcher das genau war. Aber die LEistung war um die 100-130kW für einen Mischermotor.


----------



## vierlagig (2 April 2008)

hab schlechte erfahrungen mit ABB-service-personal gemacht... keine ahnung von gar nix, ständig am telefonieren und ab dem dritten tag zu zweit ... war nich so prall ... vielleicht/sicher/hoffentlich regionsabhängig


----------



## Zottel (3 April 2008)

Leider kenne ich nicht beide Geräte. Habe letzten Herbst einen älteren Siemens-Stromrichter durch einen DC Master 6RA..(erinnere mich nicht sicher an die 70) ersetzt. Es war eine einfache Anwendung, Sollwert, Ein-Signal und Reglerfreigabe aus der SPS, Sammel-Störmeldung an die SPS, und vielleicht noch etwas, daß mir entfallen ist.
Wegen mangelhafter Dokumentation und weil das Typenschild vom Tacho in der Einbaulage nicht ablesbar war wurden die Wirkrichtung der Signale in der Maschine (low oder high-aktiv, negativer Sollwert) sowie der Endwert der Tachospannung durch Versuch bestimmt. Aber die Inbetriebnahme war dann doch einigermaßen zügig erledigt. 
Abschreckend zunächst das Handbuch, um die 1000 Seiten, PDF zum Selbstdrucken, paßt nicht in einen einzelnen Ordner.
Positiv:
1. Es ließ sich absolut alles parametrieren; keine Steckbrücken für Grobanpassung Tacho, Feldstrom, usw.
2. Auch der negative Sollwert von 0- -10V ließ sich parametrieren.
3. Der DC Master hat einen Modus, in dem er nur diejenigen Parameter anzeigt, die von der Werkseinstellung abweichen. Das hatte zwei große Vorteile: a) Nach der Inbetriebnahme durch "Trial and error" konnte ich noch mal die Änderungen kritisch betrachten, ob sie wirklich nötig und sinnvoll waren. Anschließend hatte ich nur diese kleine Liste den Unterlagen der Maschine beizufügen.
Wenn du genug Zeit hast, besorge dir die Unterlagen von beiden Geräten,  gehe gedanklich die Inbetriebnahme durch und entscheide dich für das, womit du besser zurechtzukommen meinst.


----------



## maxi (3 April 2008)

Habe auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit ABB Service gemacht,
wälzen danna uf externe Firmen wie GHV ab die dann noch schlechter beraten.


----------



## wincc (7 April 2008)

habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Siemens Simoreg 6RA70 die mti fast nahezu unverwüstlich erscheinen. Habe in den Letzten 4 jahren ca 55 Geräte verbaut...

Man man mich als altmodisch ansehen doch ich sehe die gleichstromtechnik keineswegs als veraltet an und setzte sie teilweise sogar über die Frequenztechnik


----------



## edison (7 April 2008)

@edi

Kennst du den DC Master von Siemens?
Dann hast Du auch mit dem 6RA70 kein Problem


----------



## edi (1 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken , habe mich letztendlich für das Siemens Gerät entschieden......bis jetzt keine Probleme......


----------



## Maxl (1 Juni 2008)

beitrag gelöscht


----------

